

Forbes Opens The E-mail Time Capsule - mustpax
http://blogs.forbes.com/davidewalt/2010/11/05/forbes-email-time-capsule/

======
jtchang
The one thing that amazes me is the pace of technological change. It also
points to how ingrained e-mail has become in our daily lives. Though it is
easy to change e-mail addresses I think everyone has one or two that have
become their personal mark.

And it still blows my mind that some people will have e-mail addresses over 20
years old.

------
bennyk
Certainly a very interesting project and one in think we can keep tabs on our
progress

